# Sticky  Skimmer Impellar Mesh Mod 101



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

..


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I am going to do this with my cskim1800.If anyone needs the material I believe I have loads(3'x65') of it and will send some to you .
Cedar Breather Underlayment from Benjamin Obdyke
Cedar Breather
It's used as a cedar shake breather(called cedar breather) 100% nylon weave impervious to exposure.This stuff was one of two parts in the very first wet dry filters that used DLS(doublelayer spiral).I actually use this material in drip drawers under my mechanicals to allow the best possible flow and full use of mechanical filters,instead of them geting clogged over the drip holes the full drawer has complete flow.
PM me if anyone wants some I have ROLLS(more than one)!


----------

